# 2 pigeons need a good home - AZ area



## Columbi-charle (Aug 18, 2015)

I am no longer able to properly care for my two pigeons, this makes me very sad but I want them to go somewhere better and I would really appreciate any help finding out where to take them or if anyone would like to give them a home.

The first pigeon is a female, she is around 5 years old or possibly younger, she was a feral pigeon that I found at a bus stop, she had been hit by a car, but had recovered with a crippled wing, she can not fly at all, and would need a special accommodation to her enclosure for that fact, otherwise she is healthy, she has recently been to the vet, and lays eggs regularly at the moment for some reason. She is slightly moody but once she is out of her enclosure is fine to hold

The second pigeon is most likely a male, he has not laid any eggs since I've had him (you can get him tested if you adopt him to make sure but I'm pretty sure he's a male), seems to be around 8 years old but I am not sure, is a homing pigeon, is very nice but a little skittish, and can fly. He would probably be fine in a regular loft

I live in Tucson, and would feel most comfortable rehoming them in the city, but if someone wants to adopt him outside of that, I can ship them in a pet shipping service if it is paid for, as long as you aren't too far away and they would arrive the same day or the next day, I am very nervous about shipping to be honest but want them to go somewhere good

I am not really asking very much of a rehoming fee, but people say free is not safe so I don't know, 20$ or 15$ - but my main concern is just finding a good home for them, or if anyone knows of rescues/shelters that takes care of rehoming pigeons and doesn't euthanize them

once again, I feel terrible about having to do this, but I cannot afford to care for them properly, and I don't want them to be unhappy so I would really like to give them to a person who is better equipped to care for them

if you want any pictures and are interested please let me know, thank you.


----------



## Columbi-charle (Aug 18, 2015)

I would really appreciate any help at all anyone has to offer about this, i feel terrible that I have to take them somewhere else but I don't want them to be here if I can't properly care for them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry to hear that you want to rehome your beloved birds, hope someone with good heart comes forward for them.


----------



## Columbi-charle (Aug 18, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Sorry to hear that you want to rehome your beloved birds, hope someone with good heart comes forward for them.


I don't really want to, as I have said I am having a hard time with financial stuff and I am kind of being put in a position where it might be better for them if they were with someone more equipped to care for them. I am trying to do the right thing.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I completely understand your situation, sometimes we don't want but we have to. Life has tough times. Hope everything gets fine for you soon...


----------



## Columbi-charle (Aug 18, 2015)

this is actually becoming a little more urgent because I called the local shelter and they dont even take in pet pigeons so I have no idea where to take them if nobody wants to give them a home, if anyone knows anything about a shelter in tucson that may take them and not kill them immediately please let me know, otherwise I will just keep trying to see if anyone wants to adopt them I really cannot care for them and it's making me really depressed seeing them in a situation where they aren't happy


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Have you tried posting this on the Adoption Forum here? Also, if you post photos, more people are likely to respond. Wish I lived closer. Also suggest you google pigeon rescues in your area, or wildlife rehabs. If we didn't have two birds and I didn't live so far away I'd be happy to help out. Also you may want to try local pigeon clubs in your area, and vets offices. I got one pigeon from the animal shelter and one from a breeder who posted on Craigslist. If you place any ads though please charge a reforming fee so unscrupulous people don't take your birds, never give them away for free unless you are totally positive they will get a great home with caring people. Am very sad you are having to rehome your birds and hope you find a good home soon.


----------

